
Apple Thinks a Day Has Only 18 Hours - jbverschoor
https://9to5mac.com/2019/09/10/apple-unveils-apple-watch-series-5-with-always-on-display/
======
iamNumber4
Funny title, especially considering its 9 to 5 Mac’s article.

------
rafaelvasco
For me it has ~ 17 hours ;)

But yeah, if you want to live with it 24/7, it can be a problem;

